# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Gangsteret....Hajnat shqiptare ne Spanje!

## llapmuhaxheri

Si ne shume vende te ndryshme te Evropes qe per fat te keq ka shume shqiptare qe identifikohen dhe krenohen si gangstere, por ne fakt jane kriminele ordinere, po ashtu edhe ne Spanje ka shume te tille.
Do ta dergoj nje link qka shkruan shtypi i atjeshem per ne.

http://www.lasprovincias.es/valencia..._20070301.html

Nese se dini gjuhen spanjolle mund ta perktheni ne shqip.

----------


## the admiral

banda shqiptarokosovare beri 150 vjedhje neper shtepi, banka dhe firma.
organizata kishte 2 grupe dhe 2 kapo, nje ne valencia dhe tjetrin ne madrid.

rrjeti i shqiptarokosovareve te arrestuar te marten ne 9 komunitete autonome mbane pergjethsine per me shume se 150 vjedheje neper banesa, banka e ndertesa industriale ka informuar dje drejtori i pergjithshem i policise juan mosquida.

38 te arrestuarit ishin te gjithe pjestare te bandes perveç nje personi te akuzuar per blerje te objekteve te vjedhura. ky eshte nje nder operacionet me te medha ne nivel europian kunder bandave te tilla...

etj etj.

pak si i gjate per ta perkthyer te gjithe artikullin...

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

Si ne shume vende te ndryshme te Evropes qe per fat te keq ka shume shqiptare qe identifikohen dhe krenohen si gangstere, por ne fakt jane kriminele ordinere, po ashtu edhe ne Spanje ka shume te tille.
Do ta dergoj nje link qka shkruan shtypi i atjeshem per ne.

http://www.lasprovincias.es/valencia..._20070301.html

Nese se dini gjuhen spanjolle mund ta perktheni ne shqip.

----------


## Endless

''Página no encontrada''


Ky me siper, duhet te jete krimineli me i rrezikshem! lol

Plako, kur poston dicka ne nje forum shqiptar, mundoho ta perkthesh ne shqip ate. Jo te vish ketu e te na thuash, kush nuk di spanjisht mund edhe e ta perkthej!  :sarkastik: 

Dhe re radhe te dyte, ''Página no encontrada''- do te thote qe faqja nuk punon. Nuk dime edhe shume mire spanjisht e marrte dreqi e marrte, te kishim kontaktuar administratorin spanjoll te pakten!  :sarkastik:

----------


## daniel00

Sa te poshter shqiptaret , tani po prishin edhe sitet e gazetave .

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> ''Página no encontrada''
> 
> 
> Ky me siper, duhet te jete krimineli me i rrezikshem! lol
> 
> Plako, kur poston dicka ne nje forum shqiptar, mundoho ta perkthesh ne shqip ate. Jo te vish ketu e te na thuash, kush nuk di spanjisht mund edhe e ta perkthej! 
> 
> Dhe re radhe te dyte, *''Página no encontrada''- do te thote qe faqja nuk punon.* Nuk dime edhe shume mire spanjisht e marrte dreqi e marrte, te kishim kontaktuar administratorin spanjoll te pakten!



( Page not found )   :pa dhembe: 




PS .Sa per temen , ke ka zen halli me shqiptaret i her ?
Ti nismetari temes mos hidh namin e keq mbi ne , se jemi si jemi , jemi per veten tone .....lol

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Edhe ne spanje po bejme probleme a ?!!!!
WOW ! 
Ajo qe me intereson a ekziston ndonje vend ne bote ku shqiptaret nuk bejne probleme ose jo?!!!
Ndoshta ne Kolumbi!!! Po i dihet, ben vaki qe edhe atje shefi i kartelit te droges te jete shqiptar!!!!


GV_USA

----------


## xfiles

> ....ka shume shqiptare qe identifikohen dhe krenohen si gangstere, por ne fakt jane kriminele ordinere, ....


kjo shprehja ketu me beri shume pershtypje.
nuk e dija qe krimi ndahet ne krim me profil te larte e te respektuar dhe ne krim ordiner, qe per njerin duhet te jesh krenar per tjetrin duhet te turperohesh.

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1263565638

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1263565701

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1263565995

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1263566061

----------


## Apollyon

> Si ne shume vende te ndryshme te Evropes qe per fat te keq ka shume shqiptare qe identifikohen dhe krenohen si gangstere, por ne fakt jane kriminele ordinere, po ashtu edhe ne Spanje ka shume te tille.
> *Do ta dergoj nje link qka shkruan shtypi i atjeshem per ne*.


E di si do thonte Olsi per kte? "NA PLASI B*Y*THA"

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

''Página no encontrada''


Ky me siper, duhet te jete krimineli me i rrezikshem! lol

Plako, kur poston dicka ne nje forum shqiptar, mundoho ta perkthesh ne shqip ate. Jo te vish ketu e te na thuash, kush nuk di spanjisht mund edhe e ta perkthej! 

Dhe re radhe te dyte, ''Página no encontrada''- do te thote qe faqja nuk punon. Nuk dime edhe shume mire spanjisht e marrte dreqi e marrte, te kishim kontaktuar administratorin spanjoll te pakten! 
__________________
endless

Nese ske informat ne Google mund ta perkthesh qdo faqe edhe ate ne shqip nese sdin anglisht,as une nuk e njof spanjishten a nese nuk te hapet kjo faqe qe nja dy linka te tjere.
A sa i perket akuzes se kam ate prapanice te atyre qe i bejne keto pune.



http://www.lavozdigital.es/cadiz/200...-20080915.html

http://medios.mugak.eu/noticias/noticia/125632

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

*kjo shprehja ketu me beri shume pershtypje.
nuk e dija qe krimi ndahet ne krim me profil te larte e te respektuar dhe ne krim ordiner, qe per njerin duhet te jesh krenar per tjetrin duhet te turperohesh*.

Nuk mund te jesh gangster dhe te mos jesh kriminel lol, por e ke kuptuar gabimisht,dhe e dyta skemi pse te krenohemi qe ne mesin tone ka  kriminel te rrezikshem te cilet po shemtojne tere kombin dhe te cilet per  mendim timin nuk duhet me i mbrojte por duhet ti identifikojme si njerz te ulet edhe te poshter.
Nuk e kuptoj qe shume kane simpati dhe vetem skane ***** se ju kishin bashkangjitur,por nje gje duhet ta dime qe keta ndoshta edhe kane ndikuar negativisht ne mosnjohjen e pavarsise se Kosoves nga Spanja,se nuk keni ide sa ka shume qe profesion te vetmin e kane vjedhjen,prostitucionin.

----------


## skampin

> Si ne shume vende te ndryshme te Evropes qe per fat te keq ka shume shqiptare qe identifikohen dhe krenohen si gangstere, por ne fakt jane kriminele ordinere, po ashtu edhe ne Spanje ka shume te tille.
> Do ta dergoj nje link qka shkruan shtypi i atjeshem per ne.
> 
> http://www.lasprovincias.es/valencia..._20070301.html
> 
> Nese se dini gjuhen spanjolle mund ta perktheni ne shqip.


Une e pashe kete linkun dhe me del vetem faqja e pare keshtu qe ben mire ta shkruash titullin e shkrimit qe te keme mundesi ta gjej dhe ta perkthej.

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

> Une e pashe kete linkun dhe me del vetem faqja e pare keshtu qe ben mire ta shkruash titullin e shkrimit qe te keme mundesi ta gjej dhe ta perkthej.


 Ja ku i ke dy tjere dhe ti po jetojshe atje dhe mos thuaj se je kamarier.....!,sidoqoft ja nje link tjeter nese do ta perkthesh.

http://medios.mugak.eu/noticias/noticia/125632

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

> E di si do thonte Olsi per kte? "NA PLASI B*Y*THA"


Per ate e pershkruan veten ne temat tjera qe thoshe citoj"te rrish me mua duhet te kesh nerva derri"pasi qe ste plas b... per asgje plako.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

po mua pse nuk me hapen mo kjo faqja?
une vdes per te pare  kriminel

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

> po mua pse nuk me hapen mo kjo faqja?
> une vdes per te pare  kriminel


http://www.lavozdigital.es/cadiz/200...-20080915.html

Nese di spanjollisht a per me foto ma vone do ti shofesh.

----------

